# Chicken pox (disease)



## catlady60

Can you tell me what _chicken pox _is in your native language?


----------



## Ottilie

Russian: ветрянка
Romanian : vărsat de vînt


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's called colloquially «ανεμοβλογιά» (anemovlo'ʝa, _feminine noun_) deriving from the Hellenistic «ἀνεμευλογία» (anemeulo'gia, anemevlo'ʝia in Modern Greek pronunciation, _feminine noun_) with the latter being the formal name of the disease. 
Compound word formed by the joining together of the masculine noun «ἄνεμος» ('anemos)-->_wind_ + feminine noun «εὐλογία» (eulo'gia)-->_praise, eulogy, act of blessing, gift_; it lit. means "wind's gift/blessing"

[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch we have a few names:
- waterpokken
- windpokken
- wijnpokken (regional, wijn = wine, the other words are quite transparant)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: varicela (or also Brazilian colloquial: catapora).


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: _Vattenkoppor_ or _Vattkoppor._

Seems like a cognate with Dutch.


----------



## Dianalu

*In Spanish*: Varicela, just like in portuguese I see.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego é como en portugués e español, *varicela* (do latín científico _*varicella*_, falso diminutivo derivado de _*variola*_).


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*varicella* and *variola* - used by the physicians;

both deceases are called *neštovice* in Czech, it's a contraction from *nežitovice;

from *nežit* = non-healing ulcer/furuncle;

from the Panslavic verbal root *ži-/goj-* (< *gei-/goi-) = to heal; *žit* is a passive participle of the verb;


----------



## Agró

Catalan: varicel·la
Basque: barizela
Italian: varicella


----------



## DearPrudence

As the other Romance languages:
in French: *la varicelle*


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ottilie said:


> ...
> Romanian : vărsat de vînt


 
In Romania the most used word is *varicelă*; _vărsat de vânt _is a regional name for the disease. 

 robbie


----------



## Ottilie

robbie_SWE said:


> In Romania the most used word is *varicel*; _vărsat de vânt _is a regional name for the disease.
> 
> robbie



I don't think it's only a regional name,it's more like a colloquial term,while varicelă is the scientific term,the medical one. Just a search on google,and the term is found on many sites ,most of them .ro,so it's not used only in Moldova


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ottilie said:


> I don't think it's only a regional name,it's more like a colloquial term,while varicelă is the scientific term,the medical one. Just a search on google,and the term is found on many sites ,most of them .ro,so it's not used only in Moldova


 
It is a colloquial term, but if you say *varicelă* (which in fact has more hits on Google than the other term) you are more likely to be understood by a person in Romania. 

 robbie


----------



## hui

*Finnish: *vesirokko (water-pox)


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish: *Su çiçeği* (lit. waterflower)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Ottilie said:


> Russian: ветрянка


It means something like "the windy one" or "of wind"


----------



## anaczz

Brazil:  catapora or  varicela


----------



## Igel

German: die Windpocken (Pl.), Varizellen (medical term)


----------



## Natalisha

Ottilie said:


> Russian: ветрянка



or _ветряная оспа_


----------



## elirlandes

In Irish = deilgneach
As an adjective the word means "barbed", "prickly" or "spikey"


----------



## Gavril

bibax said:


> Czech:
> 
> *varicella* and *variola* - used by the physicians;
> 
> both deceases are called *neštovice* in Czech, it's a contraction from *nežitovice;



Based on Wikipedia, smallpox is _neštovice_ and chickenpox is _plané_neštovice_ -- is that accurate? (And what does _plané_ mean?)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Bulutong Tubig


----------



## bibax

> Based on Wikipedia, smallpox is _neštovice_ and chickenpox is _plané neštovice_ -- is that accurate? (And what does plané mean?)


Yes, variola is _pravé_ (= true) _neštovice_, varicella is _plané_ (= false, fake, unfruitful) _neštovice_.


----------



## ThomasK

But I believe 'waterpokken' is the best translation in Dutch. ('Windpokken' refers to varicella, and is different, if I am not mistaken)


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian

_*bárányhimlő*_

_bárány _- lamb
_himlő -_ pox


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto, it's *varicelo*​.


----------



## A.O.T.

In Ukrainian: 

*вітрянка (вітряна віспа)*


----------



## Annamak

Armenian : ջրծաղիկ (lit. water flower)


----------



## Encolpius

Gavril said:


> Based on Wikipedia, smallpox is _neštovice_ and chickenpox is _plané_neštovice_ -- is that accurate? (And what does _plané_ mean?)



The formal medical name is *plané neštovice* while in spoken language everybody says only *neštovice*.


----------



## Encolpius

Austrian German: Schafplattern 
Slovak: ovčie kiahne 
Hungarian: bárányhimlő

and if you are interested check it here.


----------

